# Red Palm



## rdabpenman (Feb 24, 2013)

On a Gun Metal plated Vertex Click ballpoint.
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX OMWB Clear Gloss Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02843.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02840.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02740.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02744.jpg


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 24, 2013)

AHHHH red palm is always a fun one to turn. Kind of like dirt, held together with straw. Makes a good looking pen tho.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 25, 2013)

Very nice - Was the palm stabilized or did you turn it in the dirt/straw stage


----------

